# Maintaining the Eye During an Injury



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been unable to shoot a slingshot so I decided to pickup a blowgun to exercise my target acquisition skill.The following are four consecutive lights in four rounds. I have found that all shooting disciplines support each other. In this case I'm working the blowgun in place of the slingshot.It's better than being stagnant and not shooting at all.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Light #2

#http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um2NAgh13cE


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

LIGHT #3


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Light #4 This one was the best.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Why can't you shoot a slingshot?
Very cool use of a blowgun, btw


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Phenomenal shooting!!!

And why can't you shoot a slingshot???? Whatever you did, get better soon and back to shooting.

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Just a little wrist sprain. The holding hand. Need to rest it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey TF!!! I am most sorry to hear you have an injury that interferes with your shooting. Rest that wrist and get back to the slinging soon. From the looks of your blowgun shooting, I would say there is no chance you are going to lose your target acquisition skills. :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting! I hope you get well soon and get back to shooting


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Hope you heal quickly! Wow! Not only are you an excellent shot with a slingshot, but you shoot a mean blowgun too! A Blowgun is something I have never tried.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> Just a little wrist sprain. The holding hand. Need to rest it.


switch it up ! and hold the ammo pouch with your teeth ! theres always a solution :rofl:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I wish you a speedy recover my friend~awesome with the blow gun shooting..you are a great inspiration for shooting

far as for eye on target..You B the man my friend..I wish I was half as good as you are...hey I am trying anyway~AKA Oldmiser


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice shooting Marty!


----------



## Oregon_Shooter (Feb 5, 2014)

What distance are you shooting from and are you using the Cold Steel blowgun? Last question for ya, are you using the stun darts to light em up? Great shooting as usual, but I've come to expect that whenever I watch either you or Bill shoot.

O.S


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Cold steel 5 ft. 2 pc. with stun darts at 7 meters.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

You need to come to me to have your wrist treated, just joking, get well soon!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I recommend shooting a blowgun along with slingshots. The blowgun is slower than the slingshot but pretty similar in trajectory to about 10 meters. They both compliment each other in helping the shooter learning skills.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

treefork said:


> I recommend shooting a blowgun along with slingshots. The blowgun is slower than the slingshot but pretty similar in trajectory to about 10 meters. They both compliment each other in helping the shooter learning skills.


Alas, they are not legal in Canada ...

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

You need to come to me to have your wrist treated, just joking, get well soon!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting, TF. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks and fast recovery

cheers


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Good recovery for your wrist !! Nice shooting with your blowgun, the bb shot was awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

I never thought of lighting matches with a stun dart! I am so glad you hurt your wrist so you can give me all these ideas for shooting my blowguns! Just kidding about your wrist...I hope it heals quickly.
Roger


----------

